# Очередной развод или кто он , Доктор Левин?



## Сакер (4 Мар 2010)

> Мне за 2 сеанса Левин убрал кифосколиоз 2-й степени...
> Моя мама, которая со мной ходила, чуть в обморок не упала, ей даже нашатырь пришлось под нос совать. Т.к. пришла я кривая - почти с горбом, а ушла - с прямой спиной. И мучилась я со сколиозом со школы... И были у меня и корсеты, и бассейн, и массажи, и спортивная гимнастика... А помог РЕАЛЬНО - только он.



Наткнулся случайно, когда бродил по интернету. Пишут, что помагает и лечит без снимков, что скажете)


----------



## Мама Аня (4 Мар 2010)

А откуда он? И по какой методике лечит?


----------



## Сакер (4 Мар 2010)

Вот еще смотрю Богданов. Посматрите рисунки на его сайте, неужели он так горб вправляет? Это реально разве?


----------



## nuwa (5 Мар 2010)

Сакер, здравствуйте!

Я думаю, что те, кто проходил лечение у вышеупомянутых специалистов, расскажут Вам о результате лечения и без ссылок. Те, кому интересно узнать о лечение из инета, сами найдут сайты через поисковик.

Правда, это не помешает Вам обсудить методы лечения и поделиться опытом друг с другом в этой теме.aiwan


----------

